# Watts/kg after 50



## reimorei (Jan 2, 2014)

So, what numbers are you getting?
I'm 54 yrs/old and 168cm(5'6"). When well fit I get:
FTP = 200 w
Weight = 72kg (160 lbs)
Power to weight = 2.8 w/kg


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

No idea. 

Is there a way to work this out without a machine? (eg stop watch, known gradient, measured distance - or is that too unreliable?)


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A few years ago at 61 I was 3, riding almost exclusively road. Now I'm fatter and putting out less power so it's just over 2, riding almost exclusively mtb.


----------



## reimorei (Jan 2, 2014)

Velobike said:


> No idea.
> 
> Is there a way to work this out without a machine? (eg stop watch, known gradient, measured distance - or is that too unreliable?)


Could be done but involves some complex math. Strava also tell you aprox wattage on a segment but also not so reliable.
Best way is to use a powermeter


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Velobike said:


> No idea.
> 
> Is there a way to work this out without a machine? (eg stop watch, known gradient, measured distance - or is that too unreliable?)


Good clean steep asphalt hill on a road bike say 30% (with a really deep granny)...timed would provide a very close power output...

Very little wind or rolling resistance.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

We're talking FTP/kg. FTP is the max power you can maintain for 1 hr. There are ways to estimate it using less time.


----------



## gray ghost (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm afraid our dilythiam crystal simply won't hold up under that sort pressure, captain! I've got to have 30 more minutes!!

In order to figure any of this out, I'll obviously have to recalibrate my trusty Dick Tracy decoder ring!

Happy Trails...go out and have a piece of pi!


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

or if you have a power meter use this https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/a947db9d-abb6-4aea-818a-ee57fc369dbb

Currently 4.21w/kg at 53 years old - mountain biker only. Hoping to drop from 175 to 163 in next 6 months so should see increases.


----------



## reimorei (Jan 2, 2014)

dreednya said:


> or if you have a power meter use this https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/a947db9d-abb6-4aea-818a-ee57fc369dbb
> 
> Currently 4.21w/kg at 53 years old - mountain biker only. Hoping to drop from 175 to 163 in next 6 months so should see increases.


Congrats!! That's impressive numbers!
Just for curiosity, how many hours do you train/ride a week?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

dreednya said:


> or if you have a power meter use this https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/a947db9d-abb6-4aea-818a-ee57fc369dbb....


How does that compare to more established methods of determining FTP?

edit: I found this:

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/07/xert-rolls-out-free-real-time-ftp-app-on-garmin-devices.html


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Is there a way to work this out without a machine? (eg stop watch, known gradient, measured distance - or is that too unreliable?)


Sure, just guestimate. I figure I'm somewhere around 6w/kg.


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

reimorei said:


> Congrats!! That's impressive numbers!
> Just for curiosity, how many hours do you train/ride a week?


between 8-12 hrs riding and 100-180 miles a week but does include 2x12.5 mile commutes 3 days a week sometimes more. Usually 1 but sometimes 2 trainer rides concentrating on VO2 max stuff and generally twice a week at lunch time in the gym for 45 minute to an hour. And because I'm falling to bits 20 minute stretching and foam rolling half six every morning. I'm lucky in that I have flexitime in work so if its nice I can ride the long way home and get in a 30-40 mile off-road ride helped by the fact that i don't own a road bike so do everything on the mtb .

I tend to follow Fast after Fifty principles so 1 day flat out/race-like followed by a day of recovery and then a day of medium pace and then repeat. If totally blown I will take the medium pace days as another recovery day


----------

